

Kindle 2 vs Reading Disabled Students  - edw519
http://www.keionline.org/blogs/2009/05/13/kindle-2-vs-reading-disabled-students/

======
russell
Just one issue where the publishing morons are so brain dead. Audio versions
are available for the blind and dyslexic, but the number of titles is limited
and it usually takes a week or more to get them through your library. I had to
do this for my daughter.

Commercial audio books are very expensive, but the quality is probably much
better than Kindle, so that market is not affected by any read aloud software.

~~~
jrockway
The good news is that it's trivial to remove the DRM and have your web browser
read the book to you. I doubt this is illegal, as a law that intentionally
makes something unavailable to a disabled person is probably a violation of
the ADA.

~~~
randallsquared
It's perfectly possible for something to be illegal and at the same time for
the workaround to be illegal. Law as it exists is not code, nor is it
necessarily consistent.

~~~
jrockway
I think what I meant to say is that you'll have a good cause for appeal.

------
jeremyw
On a positive note, just talking about the reading impaired, several dyslexic
friends find a large Kindle font and resulting short effective width makes
routine reading possible. Similarly, my dad with his fading eyesight is again
able to regularly read books.

Not often highlighted, but a huge advantage of these devices. I wonder why
Amazon doesn't promote this more.

